# Have to ask



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

So I finally got my BL Live tickets in the mail today and am super excited about going but I have to ask... what should I really expect to happen here? I'm from a small town so haven't seen any big events so I thought best way to get introduced was go to something Warhammer related.

And what is there really to do when you're there, haven't really gotten too many details what little I have says I'll love it but once again no idea what to expect.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Be interesting to see the repiles, i got time next year, might bimble across to one.


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

Cowlicker16 said:


> So I finally got my BL Live tickets in the mail today and am super excited about going but I have to ask... what should I really expect to happen here? I'm from a small town so haven't seen any big events so I thought best way to get introduced was go to something Warhammer related.
> 
> And what is there really to do when you're there, haven't really gotten too many details what little I have says I'll love it but once again no idea what to expect.


BL Live is basically a series of signings and Q&A seminars at the Warhammer World building in GW HQ. There'll be a schedule published nearer the time showing what time particular authors are signing/speaking. You can choose to go to as many or as few of the events as you want - there are usually lots of people milling around, including author-types and other weirdos.

It's all very laid-back and friendly. It's probably my favourite of the various events out there, as it's quite small and there's lots of time to chat to readers over a cup of tea. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

how do the authors and staff take to tough questions and outright questioning of their work in a non-positive way?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Theres also themed game boards set up in the gaming area of the main building, usually fighting scenarios based on some of the latest books.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Unknown Primarch said:


> how do the authors and staff take to tough questions and outright questioning of their work in a non-positive way?


Professionally.

Although the closest I can remember to such an occurence is when someone went off on an aggrieved ramble about some who-actually-gives-a-shit fluff inconsistency that had everyone else in the room shifting uncomfortably and looking at their shoes. 
I don't really recall many 'toughly asked non-positve questions' the authors/staff had to field as
A) the type of fan that goes to these events is someone generally positive about the nature of the experience, who's there to have a good time meeting the authors they like etc.
B) it's hard to be an internet tough guy to an author's face in a room full of people who think you're a tool.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

right, wasnt sure if it was gonna be something that descends into anarchy or was more of a formal thing with everyone cooing over the authors. sounds pretty balanced to be honest and should make for a good day.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

^--- Nothing this geeky I hope!

I went the year before last and I am going again this year.

It was quite a understated event, very casual, which I think was a good thing.

If I remember correct it was in the two storey building diagonally opposite the main Warhammer World entrance with Q&A sessions at scheduled times on the ground floor and on the second level there were book signings and sales of pre-release books, the chapbook, etc.

Chris Wraight better clear his schedule, because I want a clear and in-depth analysis of who has the best mustache - Schwarzhelm or Helborg? :laugh: Only joking, I will keep it sensible.

EDIT: Didn't realise web link to youtube embeds the video - give me a PM to remove it if this is a prob.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

haha at that video. what a fucking uber-nerd! quality.


----------

